# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] Πρόβλημα με κασετόφωνο SONY TC-WR535

## themisperiklis

Μου το έδωσε ένας φίλος να ρίξω μια ματιά.Και στα 2 ντεκ βάζω κασσέτα και την μασάει και σταματάει.Παίζει να είναι ιμάντας ή κατι άλλο? Να σημειωθεί οτι έχει κάμποσο καιρό να παίξει.

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα φιλε Θεμη μην ανησηχης ειναι ιμαντας. πρεπει να ασχοληθεις με το μηχανικο μερος του, καθαρισμα με μπατονετα, με οινοπνευματακι τα ιλντιερ  αλλαξε ολους τους ιμαντες , δες το πιντς ρολλερ για το συγγεκριμενο χρειαζεσαι και καπειες γνωσεις θα επειθι μουσα να μαθω αν μπωρεις/ξερεις να τα καταφερεις ,ξεβιδωσε το καπακι και βγαλε με προσοχη τους ιμαντες αν δεν μπορεις αστο για να μην κανεις καμεια αλλη ζημεια . :Smile:

----------


## themisperiklis

Τελικά το άνοιξα και με αυτά που είδα....................... άσε! Έχει κομμένους τους μικρούς ιμάντες και έχουν αποσυνθεθεί και έχουν λιώσει επάνω στα ράουλα.Οι μεγάλοι-πλατιοί του κάπσταν φαίνονται ΟΚ αλλά σίγουρα θέλουν άλλαγμα.Οπότε για να μην το χειρουργήσω μόνος μου και κάνω καμια ζημιά το έδωσα για ένα σέρβις που θα περιλαμβάνει, καθάρισμα στα ράουλα-ιμάντες καινούργιους-κάπσταν-γράσσο ή λάδι στα κινούμενα μέρη.Οπότε θα αναστηθεί και εγώ θα έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο

----------


## νεκταριοος

πολυ οραια καλοριζικο με για και καλοακουστο. :Smile:

----------


## xsterg

πολυ καλα εκανες και το εδωσες εξω αφου δεν γνωριζεις απο αυτα. αρκει να γνωριζουν αυτοι τι πρεπει να κανουν και να χρησιμοποιησουν τα σωστα ανταλλακτικα.

----------


## chipakos-original

Και που θα βρουν φρέσκους ιμάντες???? Οτι βρουν έ??

----------


## xsterg

αυτο ακριβως εννοω με τον δημητρη. ιμαντες σε στοκ και μαλιστα στα γιαννενα λιγο δυσκολο. εδω στην πατρα ειναι πλεον δυσκολο να βρεις. ειδικα να βρεις μη πολυκαιριασμενους.

----------

